# Favorite



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering what your favorite upland game is to eat?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I like chuckar and grouse the best but rabbit is pretty good as well.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Blue grouse is the best tasting but Chukar is the most satisfying (for the revenge factor).


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Pheasant- hands down for me. It's the only bird where I will really press for a limit, because I (and more imprtantly the little lady) like to eat them so much. That said, grouse pot-stickers are a favorite recipe and I won't turn down a chukar fajita. I'm finding enjoyable ways to eat duck, but if we hunt together there's a very high probability that I will convince you to take them all home!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Grouse!!!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue Grouse soaked in brine for a few days and smoked with hikory. I'm turning into Pavlov's dogs just thinking about it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Blue grouse.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobwhite Quail


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Pheasant and Blue Grouse are great but I think the best is Ruff Grouse. It is the best tasting wild game I have ever eaten.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I would have to say pigeon. J/K Grouse would have to be my favorite.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pheasents,blue,ruff groues,doves. and bunnys. I have not had chuckers yet. maybe next year.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

It's all good!


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Bobwhite Quail ,Pheasant.chuker and grouse in order


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

chukar 8)


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

any suggestions on a good pheasant recipe...goin to get me some this weekend....


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

schaueelab said:


> any suggestions on a good pheasant recipe...goin to get me some this weekend....


I wish I still had it... Try google. Search for pheasant with apples and honey glaze. Awesome stuff!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks will do!!!! 8)


----------

